# Saskatchewan PNP



## sanjay8334 (Sep 13, 2019)

Dear Friend, 

I Have one query regarding SINP ( Saskatchewan Immigration Nomination Program ). How many years exp is required for SINP filing and they counted relevant of un relevant exp as well. 

Please confirm.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

What does the SINP website say?


----------



## Neeraj Parashar (Aug 27, 2019)

Can anybody tell I have calculated and scored 65 points for SINP . There are chances to get the ITA?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Neeraj Parashar said:


> Can anybody tell I have calculated and scored 65 points for SINP . There are chances to get the ITA?


What are your English language scores? 

Do you even qualify to come to Canada?


----------



## Neeraj Parashar (Aug 27, 2019)

R 7 , l 6 , w 6.5 , s 6.5 . Clb 7


----------



## Neeraj Parashar (Aug 27, 2019)

My IELTS score is R 7 , L 6 , R 6.5 and S 6.5 . I am eligible for SINP as my score is 65 and 60 is required for eligibility. 
Please advise do I expect ITA from Saskatchewan.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Neeraj Parashar said:


> Please advise do I expect ITA from Saskatchewan.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Neeraj Parashar said:


> My IELTS score is R 7 , L 6 , R 6.5 and S 6.5 . I am eligible for SINP as my score is 65 and 60 is required for eligibility.
> Please advise do I expect ITA from Saskatchewan.


It depends on how many others with higher scores than you there are who have already applied and how many people the province is looking to nominate.

Keep in mind that just achieving the minimum required score is not enough to be considered for a nomination. There are other factors at play in addition to a minimum score, and not everyone who achieves the minimum will necessarily receive a nomination.

If, for example, there are 1100 people with scores of 65 or more and there are only 750 nominations, the people with higher scores and who had applied prior to the date that you applied will likely be the ones who will be nominated while you will not.


----------



## Neeraj Parashar (Aug 27, 2019)

Thanks for reply. Addition into it. My occupation is in demand there and they required people with IELTS 5 score minimum 60 eligibility criteria and occupation should be in demand. I have met all the criteria's. I am hoping for the best.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

That is at this stage the only thing you can do: hoping for the best. 
Good luck!


----------

